# ما هي دلالة خروج الماء عبر العادم عند الاحماء للسياره



## محمد حسن محمد حمد (6 فبراير 2010)

ما هي دلالة خروج الماء عبر العادم عند الاحماء للسياره ارجو الافادة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

اسمح لي أخي الكريم أن أتوسع قليلا في اجابة سؤالك لزيادة الفائدة 
*- تختلف مواصفات الخليط الذي يحتاجه المحرك بالنظر الي :*
*الحمل ، السرعة ، ظروف التشغيل الاخري *
*- **نسبة الهواء للوقود في الخليط ** : ( **(Air –Fuel Ratio*
*- **هي عدد كيلوجرامات الهواء المختلطة بكل كيلوجرام*
*- **من أجل احتراق الكربون لا بد من وجود اوكسجين ، ونحصل علي الاوكسجين من الهواء ، ومعه بالضرورة النيتروجين ، لكنه لا يؤثر علي التفاعل *
*- ** وعند احتراق الكربون مع الاوكسجين ينتج ثاني اوكسيد الكربون ، ويمكن كتابة التفاعل الكمي كالتالي :*
*C + O2 + N2 = CO2 +N2*​ *وبالنسبة للهيدروجين :*
*H2 + 1/2 O2 + N2 = H2O + N2*​ *- **وأغلب الوقود المستعمل في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي يتكون من كربون وهيدروجين فقط (**C8 H18 *)
*- **ويتحد هذا الوقود مع الاوكسجين لانتاج ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وبخار ماء *
*- **وحيث ان الاوكسجين اللازم للاحتراق يستمد من الهواء فلا بد أن تكون نواتج الاحتراق محتوية علي نيتروجين أيضا .*
*- **وتكون معادلة التفاعل كالتالي :*
*C8 H18 + 12.5 O2 + N2 = 8 CO2 + 9H2O +N2 *​ *( 8x 12 + 18 x 1) + 12.5 x (32) = 8 (12 + 32) + 9(2 +16*​


* 1 kg fuel + 3.509 kg Oxygen *​ *- مما سبق يظهر أنه يلزم (**114 kg**) من البنزين ليتحد مع (**400 kg**) من الاوكسجين ، لانتاج ثاني اوكسيد كربون + ماء ، وهذا الاحتراق يعتبر احتراقا كاملا .*
*- ويظهر أن (**1kg**) من الوقود يحتاج الي ( **3.509kg **)من الاوكسجين ليحترق احتراقا كاملا .*
*- واذا عرفنا ان الهواء يحتوي علي **)**23%** ) اوكسجين وزنا ، فللحصول علي ( **3.509kg **) من الاوكسجين يلزم كمية هواء مقدارها :*
*100/23 x3.509 =15.12 kg (air)*​ *- **اذا من اجل احتراق كامل لا بد من توافر ( kg **15.2 **) من الهواء لكل (**1kg**) من الوقود للبنزين (**C8 H18 **) *
*- **وتكون نسبة الهواء للوقود في هذه الحالة :*
* 15.12 air : 1 fuel*​ *- **أما نسبة الوقود للهواء =*
*1/15.12= 0.0661*​ *- **مما سبق نري أن هذه الكمية هي الكمية المثالية اللازمة لاحتراق كامل للوقود *
*- **ولهذا فتُطلق عليها : النسبة الصحيحة كيميائيا لهذا النوع من الوقود *
*- **وهذه النسبة تختلف بعض الاختلافات تبعا لنوع الوقود ، ويمكن حسابها دائما من التفاعل الكيميائي .*
*- **ولكن هذه النسبة ليست بالضرورة هي النسبة التى يحتاجها المحرك ، بل الواقع ان المحرك غالبا ما يحتاج الي نسبة تختلف عن هذه النسبة الصحيحة *
*- **وهناك مجال محدد للنسبة بين الهواء والوقود ، والذي فيه يمكن حدوث احتراق للخليط بالشرارة .*
*- **خارج هذه الحدود إما ان يكون الخليط أغني من اللازم ، أو أفقر من اللازم ، بحيث لا تسمح بتقدم الشرارة داخل غرفة الاحتراق *
*- **ويتراوح هذا المجال (هواء-وقود ) بين **( **(8 – 20*
*- **الخليط الذى تكون نسبة خليطه أكثر من **( 20 ) فهو خليط فقير جدا *
*- **الخليط الذى تكون نسبة خليطه أقل من ( **8** ) فهو غني جدا *
*- **بحيث لا يشتعل ، واذا اشتعل فإنه لا ينتج الطاقة الكافية للتغلب علي احتكاك اجزاء المحرك .*

*- **ومن كل ما سبق نستطيع ا ن نقول ان تكاثف الماء مع غازات العادم في سرعة الحياد ، يدل علي ان نسبة الخليط دقيقة ، وان الاحتراق كامل بحيث أن نواتجه كانت : ثاني اوكسيد كربون + ماء كما في المعادلة الكيميائية .*

*- ويتفاخر الفنيون بعد اجراء العمرات ان محركهم اخرج مع العادم ماء في سرعة الحياد ، مما يدل علي جودة الاحتراق في المحرك ، وضبط الخليط بشكل دقيق للغاية .*

*ارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة وكافية .*


----------



## vwmk (7 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور على حضرتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

وعليك أخي الكريم وأهلا بك في ملتقاك .
وشكرا علي المرور وجزاك الله خيرا علي ايجابيتك في الاهتمام بالتعليق .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 فبراير 2010)

اجابة شافية وافية اخى العزيز
بوركت


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية استاذ A-mak


----------



## commander 15 (7 فبراير 2010)

واضحة وكافية :20:
شافية و وافية :7:
وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## محمد حسن محمد حمد (7 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك أخ A.Mak وأجابه شافيه وكافية وشكرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ عاطف على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (2 أبريل 2010)

خير الناس من نفع الناس
الله يبشرك ب 1000خيراخي عاطف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكما 
أخواي طارق حسن ، وسلام عبد الكريم ، وشكرا لكم مروركما وتعليقكم الكريم .


----------



## moh_cam2002 (8 أبريل 2010)

اجابة علمية 100%


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

اجابة رائعة شكرا والله اني فهمت وللعلم انا بعدني طالب لست مهندسا كاملا


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (28 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 مارس 2011)

ونعم الشرح والإنفراد بالتميز اخي عاطف 
اجابة شافية وافية حاوية لكل المعاني بشكل دقيق ومختصر
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز عاطف


----------



## eng haytham (29 مارس 2011)

واضحة وكافية 
شافية و وافية 
وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------

